# Intake porting LS2



## JeffM (Jan 27, 2014)

Has anyone ported their stock LS2 intake and throttle body and what were your gains with your setup? I see a few places online that offer the service and just wondered if anybody is willing to share their experience.


----------



## JeffM (Jan 27, 2014)

Wow, Everyone is driving stock GTOs. Thanks!


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Intake Porting Threads Over The Years:Yawn:


----------



## BOSTONCAMARO (Nov 29, 2012)

what about extrude honing? might be a good option


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm sure that extrude honing is mentioned among those many pages.........


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

IIs been done.. tons of times. Worth 15-20rwhp


----------



## JeffM (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks for the information. I tried searching the forum but couldn't find much sbout porting the stock intake or any mention of some of the speed shops online that offer the service or other members experiences.


----------

